# First Smoked Cheese with "C" View



## reloadmike78 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thought I would share my first attempt at smoking some cheese.  Started off with 7 different kinds just to see which one's I would like the best and then go from there.  Smoked with the AMNPS for 3 hours with Apple and Hickory pellets and I think it turned out pretty good.  The only thing I would do different is NOT put the swiss above the AMNPS again.  It got a little warm, but put them in the freezer for 45 minutes and packed them up.  I will let you know in a couple weeks how they turned out!




















Out of the smoker













Now all labeled and sealed up!


----------



## sprky (Jan 16, 2012)

I bet you will like them all I know we do


----------



## big casino (Jan 16, 2012)

looks tastey!


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 16, 2012)

Now it is the watch and wait mode.....bout the hardest part to cheese.

Tom


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 16, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 16, 2012)

They look real good! Nice color!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 16, 2012)

Great first run - you are going to be lovin life in about 2 weeks


----------



## teeznuts (Jan 16, 2012)

You picked up some nice color! 2 weeks will feel like a month but it's worth it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes your cheeses look great and now the hard part is the waiting. I would recommend getting it out of your sight asap. After all out of site out of mind hopefully Ha.


----------



## big casino (Jan 16, 2012)

mballi3011 said:


> Yes your cheeses look great and now the hard part is the waiting. I would recommend getting it out of your sight asap. After all out of site out of mind hopefully Ha.




Funny you mention this, I just looked at the cheese I smoked last sunday, cause I know one of the bags didn't seal right and was gonna give me trouble, and since you know I had to put it in another bag, well I just had to whack off a piece, the smoke flavor is there but it still needs to mellow a bit


----------



## big twig (Jan 16, 2012)

The cheese looks great! I really need to stop putting this off and do some cheese myself.


----------



## reloadmike78 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks gang, it is going to be a long wait!  I can't believe I didn't even try the littlest morsel!


----------



## reloadmike78 (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh the waiting already sucks and it's only been 24 hours!


----------



## scrappynadds (Jan 16, 2012)

I've got the crackers........ see ya in couple of weeks


----------



## eman (Jan 17, 2012)

Chees is worth the wait. Very nice Q view also.


----------



## alelover (Jan 17, 2012)

Moz you can eat the next day. They look great. The disfigured swiss will be OK.


----------



## venture (Jan 17, 2012)

Bring that and beer to the party?

I'll be there!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## reloadmike78 (Jan 18, 2012)

Venture said:


> Bring that and beer to the party?
> 
> I'll be there!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.



Works for me!  Thanks everyone for the nice comments!


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 18, 2012)

WOW!

Great Job!

TJ


----------



## reloadmike78 (Jan 19, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> WOW!
> Great Job!
> 
> TJ



Thanks Todd, with out your little device this would not have happened!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice job on the cheese, so simple yet so good!


----------

